# 46g Bow Front Planted tank set up



## bobbittle (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been out of the aquarium hobby for 3-4 years now and got the itch for a planted tank.

Here's what I've got (or planning on getting)

46g AGA bowfront tank, stand, and glass top
Emperor 400 power filter
300w shatter proof heater

I'm up in the air regarding lighting. I know I want T5, either Current or the new Coralife Aqualight HO setup. I don't know if 2x39w T5HO will be enough light on such a deep tank (21") or if I should go with 4x39w. I would like to be able to grow essentially anything as far as light is concerned.

For substrate I plan on using Eco Complete to a depth of 3" or so.

I know the power filter isn't the best choice (it came with the tank) so I may upgrade to a canister. Suggestions? I have easy access to Rena, Fluval, and Marineland brands.

I will probably go with DIY CO2 in the beginning until I get the funds to go to a tank setup.

What supplements should I plan on using?

Fish load will mostly be tetras, probably glo lites and black neons.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I have a 46 Gallon Bowfront with 4x39 watts Nova Extreme T5HO lighting and a Rena XP2 canister filter. I am also using Pressurized CO2 with 20 OZ and 24 OZ Paintball bottles. I had to go with Paintball because the space in the stand doesn't allow me to put a 5 lb canister next to the XP2.

If I had to do it over again, I would have gone with a 50 gallon 36x18 tank and Catalina T5HO lighting. A stand for a 50 gallon would have given me enough space for the 5 lb CO2 canister as well. A nice thing about the 46 gallon bow is that you get 16 inches of depth instead of the common 14 inches in 55 gallon tanks, for instance.

Below is a link to Catalina, it points to a 3x54 watt light at an incredible price. Others have bought this with a note to make it 36 inches. Send a note to Catalina to verify and maybe request their best price on a 4x39 watt. You could run a 4x39 watt and switch on 2 bulbs until you get pressurized CO2.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1638


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

Be careful with DIY co2 in such a large tank, low and fluctuating co2 can cause some nasty algae problems. Try excel if you can afford it. If you are sure about DIY co2 I would use at least 2 or 3 bottles running at the same time. Pressurized co2 isn't terribly expensive if you shop around, I bought a 10# tank brand new from a beverage supply company off ebay for 70 dollars with free shipping and got it filled for less than 20. Drsfostersmith.com has a cheap regulator which I have had some problems with, for like $80, but they are very good with customer service and replace it no questions asked.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

My input on this is, don't be cheap on regulators or light fixtures. As soon as you get more experienced you will want to get better ones and you will waste money on it. I would go with the 4x39w fixure and run two bulbs untill presurized co2. Good luck.


Make a journal =D


----------



## bobbittle (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you all.

I think I will go with a Current Nova Extreme 2x39w F/W fixture and then add another later on when I can go to pressurized CO2. This method is actually considerably cheaper than buying the 4x39w fixture.

As for DIY CO2, I do have large scale experience with it (150g planted with DIY CO2 years ago at the pet store I worked at) so I am comfortable doing it initially.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

bobbittle said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> I think I will go with a Current Nova Extreme 2x39w F/W fixture and then add another later on when I can go to pressurized CO2. This method is actually considerably cheaper than buying the 4x39w fixture.
> 
> As for DIY CO2, I do have large scale experience with it (150g planted with DIY CO2 years ago at the pet store I worked at) so I am comfortable doing it initially.


With the cord interference, you might not be able to easily fit two 2x39 watt fixtures on top of a 46 gallon bowfront. buy the 4x39 watt and run two bulbs. I have a 2x39 stored in the garage after I determined that it wasn't enough light for ground cover. Just so you know, I had to replace the fan on the 4x39 because it was to noisy. To bad I didn't know about Catalina at the time. Better quality than Nova but not as expensive as TEK.


----------



## bobbittle (Jan 2, 2010)

I went ahead and ordered a Current Nova Extreme 36" 4x39w T5HO unit from work at a cost to me of $182.44.

I think I'll get a Rena XP2 as well.


----------

